# Annual Heresy Online Tournament?



## Ragnar_Burmane

Jezlad loves a tough 40K tourney so I'm sure he won't mind me asking this....

I'd just like to know what sort of interest there would be in an annual Heresy Online 40K tournament. It could definitely be hosted at the Warhounds club in Essex and possibly at Warhammer World in Nottingham.

Plus someone could run one in the States, Oz etc


----------



## jigplums

i'd be up for it definately. I'd suggest making it between this years gt finals and next years qualifiers so it would be a good one for people to try out new concept armies for the GT next year


----------



## LongBeard

Yep, sure me and some of the other FLAME ON! guys would be up for the this.


----------



## FrozenOrb

Depends. Will there be any Essex girls there? 8)

(Been gagging to bring that up. For those that don't know Essex girls have a reputation for being somewhat loose.  )


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane

I'm sure I can arrange some local girls to grace us with their witty charm


----------



## jigplums

or at least get your brittany out "For old times sake"


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane

Come on, you can't tell me you wouldn't try and bag this hot little number!


----------



## Anphicar

WOW!

That be a sight for sore eyes.

IDK abotu a tourney.

I'll vote in favor, but most likely I wouldnt be able to make it. No way to get there!


----------



## Deadshane

Who's the hot chick, can I get some digits?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

I'd be defo up for a tourney though sorry i won't help organise it. I do BotC which is enough work a year for me. A word to the wise, its hard work organising and running a large and successful tounrey, be sure your fully committed else it'll all fall apart.

But obviously if you want any pointers or advice i'lll happily give them, just not the running of thats all.


----------



## Knight of ne

although i may struggle to get there, it would be cool to have one.


----------



## the cabbage

Ragnar_Burmane said:


> I'm sure I can arrange some local girls to grace us with their witty charm


It can't be in Essex then.

I would definately be up for it (I can get accommodated free in colchester)


----------



## Jake

I liek the idea, but maybe we are gointg to fast? The other forum I immagrated from has an annual tournement, and only about 8 people come. And there are 4000+ members.


----------



## jigplums

lol good point, although a uk tournament is likely more do-able as the whole uk is smaller than most us states.


----------



## smiley

yeh bro come aus ^_^


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Ragnar_Burmane said:


> Come on, you can't tell me you wouldn't try and bag this hot little number!


*screams grabs pencil and tries to poke out own eyes*

dude thats wrong.

On a less scary note yes I'll come to a heresy tournement aslng as its not too far away from where I live.


----------



## torgoch

I'm based in Norwich, so would definitely be able to make it down Essex way so long as the trains are good to get there.

Summer 07 is bad for me though - i'm on a course from June - September and it's non-stop.


----------



## Exodite

Ragnar_Burmane said:


> I'd just like to know what sort of interest there would be in an annual Heresy Online 40K tournament. It could definitely be hosted at the Warhounds club in Essex and possibly at Warhammer World in Nottingham.


I would definitely be interested in a 40k tournament  
I live in Leamington so while Essex is a possibility, Warhammer World would be better if you could manage to hold your event there.


----------



## Jake

All of the forums i go to have there tournements in the U.K. It stinks for the States crew. I really wanna meet someof you guys.


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane

As the forum grows there will hopefully be more people from around individual states but currently unfortunately that's the problem with living in a country about 40 times (actually I have no idea) bigger than the UK.

We seem to be getting a lot of interest from sunny old britain. Once we hit 20 yes's for the UK I'll start thinking about dates. It is nost likely that it'd be held in Essex for the first year as it will be difficult financially and logistically to get Warhammer World


----------



## TYRANIDS

come aus man lots of peoples here play and w dnt have many tournies
only GT conflict and like a random club battle


----------



## the cabbage

TYRANIDS said:


> come aus man lots of peoples here play and w dnt have many tournies
> only GT conflict and like a random club battle


Can you help us out with the air fares?


----------



## jigplums

i think i have a pound down the back of the sofa. i could dig that out for ya


----------



## TYRANIDS

well if u have it in uk do u have money for airfares and travel/hotel

come aus man auzzie rules


----------



## the cabbage

Happy Australia day next week guys.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Ragnar_Burmane said:


> As the forum grows there will hopefully be more people from around individual states but currently unfortunately that's the problem with living in a country about 40 times (actually I have no idea) bigger than the UK.
> 
> We seem to be getting a lot of interest from sunny old britain. Once we hit 20 yes's for the UK I'll start thinking about dates. It is nost likely that it'd be held in Essex for the first year as it will be difficult financially and logistically to get Warhammer World


well count me as a yes though if you hold all the way down in Essex you may find it alienates the more norther gamers (like me - though i do have the cash to travel), unless you want us all sleeping on your sofas?

Mmmmm Me harrasssing Jez and Jig al night long... YEP I'M UP FOR IT!


----------



## jigplums

lol  jez has his own place u can harass him 

In seriousness how many people do you guys think would be needed to make it worth running. If we did it Down in essex i "think" we have a place that is relatively cheap, that we could accomadate up to around 20 players[so 10 tables for those who suck at maths] If it were to get much bigger i think we would need to do warhammer world, which would take a bit more organisation plus i assume they charge? so would probably be more expensive.

The other thing with it being in essex is that Ragnar burmane, cccp-one, jamescukd, ryan el jonson, jezlad and myself all live locally enough that its practically 7 guarenteed. It would be crap to go to the trouble of organising something further a field and have people not show.

What are peoples thoughts on my random mutterings?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

right from experience of running BotC (Battle of the Chumps - Flame On's annual tourney) its A LOT of hard work.

I would recommened keeping it a little smaller intialy, the 1st BotC was 18 gamers and that was a lot of work tbh. You need to be very commited and keep the ball rolling and keep pushing ppl about it all the time. Also when the event itself is on you will probably find yourself dealing with stuff all day long and not participating. Getting the data entry and everything done takes time. Collating results, sorting out disputes etc etc.

But after everything its really rewarding and well worth the effort (hence why i'am heading up the organisational team again, this time we are up to 32 participants).


----------



## Kenny3760

Yeah, I'd be up for this. I'd prefer Nottingham though, as it's a long way to anywhere from up here in Inverness. 8 hours by car to nottingham, god knows how long to essex.


----------



## jigplums

probably 10 hours


----------



## nobrot

Im game, just gotta finish painting the army first!


----------



## jigplums

how far along are you?


----------



## nobrot

considering i started them in 92, i think about half way


----------



## pacmanswang

nobrot said:


> considering i started them in 92, i think about half way


so not that long left then  ?

id be up for it as would most of flame on i think


----------



## Grismund

right if we do decide to so one at warhammer world i can help out i live in nottingham and as such could be very usefull as i can be there before the rest of you and help run it 

gris

p.s. ill only take part if i can have tanks


----------



## Jezlad

Nope no Tanks, only i'm allowed them.

You get 3 troop choices, nothing more


----------



## Grismund

jez i am not ammused you know full and blincking well what i ment tank companys

and the troop chochers are 6 russers you know 2 per slot

gris


----------



## Jezlad

Yeah kidding man. 

The tournament rules haven't been conceived yet. Suffice to say I personally don't see a problem with tank companies.

The GT vets will have a big say in this - i'm a tourney noob.


----------



## Grismund

it just so happens i am one abet a dark stars guy yeh i game to have fun not that i enjoy loseing of corse

gris


----------



## torgoch

I don't think Tank Companies are much fun to play with or against personally...

But...

If you are doing a tournament in warhammer world it needs to be distinctive. We can all go to 1500 codex no holds barred (the GT) and we can all go 1500 com (WPS). So upping the points and allowing 'whacky' lists would probably be a good idea *if* you do a notts tournie.

My only thought is, do we need another notts tournie? It looks like i can make WPS this year afterall, and i haven't failed to qualify yet (and don't intend to), so thats 3 notts trips already this year, 4 next due to the Euro qualifier. I tend to think that's enough for me. Plus there are other notts based tournies already, via 1st company (i think) and carnage events.

So, if something was in notts, i probably wouldn't go.


----------



## Grismund

dude mine full of 4 conqouros and 2 destoryers 2 normal russers 2 demolishers and a hellhound and an exicuteioner and the normal russers are being vanquisherd when i have the spare dosh its the same all the way in my 3 compapnys

gris


----------



## torgoch

um, i'm sorry, but that doesn't make any sense. what are you trying to say?


----------



## Grismund

that mine very differant from most ill charge you and run you over

gris


----------



## dakari-mane

Grismund said:


> that mine very differant from most ill charge you and run you over


Dude your posts make no sence. Please try to form coherent sentences.

As to the where of it. I would be up for a tourney in essex. Basically what Torgoch said.


----------



## cccp

gris has an armoured company rather than a real army. i think thats what hes trying to say.


----------



## torealis

id come to a tourney in essex


----------



## royemunson

I would be up for a bit of tourney action, is always good to meet new players and hand them my arse on a nice shiny plate!!.


----------



## jigplums

cool stuff shiney platter is always nice


----------



## Peter Thorpe

This sounds fantastic!, we could say £10 entry, winning prizes are GT heat tickets or somthing cool, ya never know! but if your gonna do a tournament, make sure its in games workshop nottingham, my god, the GT's get posted there, so why not a online championship? would make the atmosphere electric!


----------



## kelvingreen

I'd be up for a Heresy tournament, because this is a very friendly forum, and I'd only be interested in attending a friendly tournament, as I've heard some right horror stories about how competitive and nasty the big ones are.

It would be easier for me to get to Essex than Nottingham, although I have friends in Nottingham I could probably borrow a sofa off.

I don't want to tread on anyone's toes or state the obvious, but whoever organises the event also needs to organise, or at least scope out, stuff not directly associated with the gaming. Get a venue, yes, sort some rules out, yes, get prizes sorted, yes. But also make sure that there are options for refreshments, meals and post-game entertainment (ie, a good pub), and that there are places to stay for confirmed attendees. You don't have to pre-pay or anything like that, but perhaps talk to B&Bs/hotels/backpackers/mate's houses in the area, explain that you're hosting a local event, and see what they can do as far as accommodating groups. You may even be able to wangle a discount. Again, sorry of all this is obvious.


----------



## yvaN_ehT_nioJ

Another reason why I'm starting to dislike the US a bit:

Long travel distances.


----------



## Peter Thorpe

kelvingreen said:


> I'd be up for a Heresy tournament, because this is a very friendly forum, and I'd only be interested in attending a friendly tournament, as I've heard some right horror stories about how competitive and nasty the big ones are.
> 
> It would be easier for me to get to Essex than Nottingham, although I have friends in Nottingham I could probably borrow a sofa off.
> 
> I don't want to tread on anyone's toes or state the obvious, but whoever organises the event also needs to organise, or at least scope out, stuff not directly associated with the gaming. Get a venue, yes, sort some rules out, yes, get prizes sorted, yes. But also make sure that there are options for refreshments, meals and post-game entertainment (ie, a good pub), and that there are places to stay for confirmed attendees. You don't have to pre-pay or anything like that, but perhaps talk to B&Bs/hotels/backpackers/mate's houses in the area, explain that you're hosting a local event, and see what they can do as far as accommodating groups. You may even be able to wangle a discount. Again, sorry of all this is obvious.


ill be perfectly honest, if jezlad has a word, ill be more than happy to orginise this, cause i go to GW in notts every week, so sorting all these details out would be dead easy, not to mention making a tournament, rules and such!

oh and with the pubs yeah thats a proper sweet one, its called bugmans and its 20 seconds away you muppets!


----------



## Malchek

I'd definately be interested - essex isn't too far away  Would it be one day or two?

Malchek


----------



## warrior-of-hope

depends on what people would prefer i guess. i reckon 2 days would be best


----------



## torgoch

I would do a one dayer in Essex assuming it can be reached by train. I wouldn't do a 2 dayer.

If I wanted to go to a tournament in Nottingham I am somewhat spoiled for choice. The GT, The WPS GT, Carnage, 1st Company Vets, Campaign Weekends.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Don't foget Battle of the Chumps (is moving to WW this year we reckon).


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane

If people want this tournament then we can run it.

We have a hall big enough for about 12 tables in essex.

I doubt we'd get more than 24 players anyway.

If Jezlad / Jigplums want it to happen they need only say the word as they go to the club in essex anyway.

What do you say guys, shall we set a date?


----------



## jigplums

We'd just need to find out a date when we can book it for a full day.


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane

Does anyone still have contact with Malcolm the hall chairman? He should be able to furnish us with a day if we ask


----------



## Jezlad

Sounds good to me. I'll definately be up for playing. Anytime is good for me.


----------



## cccp

id be up for it.

although id be soundly beaten my everyone.


----------



## maximus2467

sign me up baby!!! tell me whare and when!


----------



## Jezlad

We're looking at setting a date sometime in the next 2 months. 

Details havent been finalised but I'm personally hoping to hold it at Warhammer World in the Summer. 

I'm also looking into some "serious" prizes for the top 3 placements.


----------



## Fallen Angel

Cool. You'd get a lot of interest from Flame On I'd guess.


----------



## Urban Knight

I am sure we could get some of the guys from the Leamington Chapter of Flame On to come over. 

If only because I would go to this and they would get a free taxi ride. :grin:


----------



## O'sharan

I'm in just need to know when


----------



## thomas2

I live in Essex, so you could see me there, well when i've finished an army...


----------



## Jezlad

Where abouts in essex Thomas?

I'm in Wickford. If you're anywhere near Hockley you can come down to the Essex Warhounds on Sundays.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Jezlad said:


> We're looking at setting a date sometime in the next 2 months.
> 
> Details havent been finalised but I'm personally hoping to hold it at Warhammer World in the Summer.
> 
> I'm also looking into some "serious" prizes for the top 3 placements.


If you are doing WW then you best talk to Brian sharpish. When i booked Battle of the Chumps a few months ago there where very few dates left in the summer.

Also if you do then expect the Manchester Flame On chapter to attend......


----------



## jigplums

cheers for the heads up neil


----------



## thomas2

I live near colchester


----------



## cerrakoth

I live in Nottingham and for those of you who haven't been warhammer world is F***ing amazing. Theres around 100 boards and 50 free normally, food is tasty as well at Bugmans bar but if say 30 people show as people wont stay for more than 1 day I think it should be a apokalypse game on one of the bigger boards they have there. lots of small 1500-2000 points games isn't going to be finished within the day so a big Imperium vs xeno/chaos would be a good idea=]


----------



## dred73

well all im up for a good tourney but i got the slight problem of not living in the uk im in the US but if you guys need a location for a US tourny then I might have a place it would cost nothing to rent and im pretty sure I could get my boss to front some good prizes for the winner it would still be hard to get most of the US people here but hey its a shot in the dark we have room for 14 people so let me know if it might be a possability by the way my shop is located in edmonds WA its about 15 minutes north of seattle.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

cerrakoth said:


> I live in Nottingham and for those of you who haven't been warhammer world is F***ing amazing. Theres around 100 boards and 50 free normally, food is tasty as well at Bugmans bar but if say 30 people show as people wont stay for more than 1 day I think it should be a apokalypse game on one of the bigger boards they have there. lots of small 1500-2000 points games isn't going to be finished within the day so a big Imperium vs xeno/chaos would be a good idea=]


love that ideak:


----------



## Bodyguard666

I say to have more than one tourney. Have several set up in different locations around the world


----------



## Death 0F Angels

I could make it to WA if it goes down but im not sure theres enough on the west coast to make it worth it. Wish people would use the frapper more.


----------



## neilbatte

i could make either essex or nottingham as i'm pretty much in the middle


----------



## WoRLoKKeD

For the Essex idea, i personally think the best idea would be either Colchester or Chelmsford. Primarily because rail and road links are good (as good as National Express can be) from all directions. That and I for one could get lost on a straight road (so a Roman city really narrows the chances of getting really lost round a corner down).


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

i agree with nottingham and a big apocolypse style sounds like a cracking idea, there are lots of small tournaments about and it would be nice to bring out the titans.


----------



## Sniper

A Heresy-Online Tourney would be great and a friend a my step Dads runns tourneys for ancient battles so i'm pretty sure i could arrange to get a venue in NSW, Oz if anyones interested

Sniper


----------



## humakt

Was there a Heresy Tourni ever organised? The earlier threads indicated it would be this summer, which is like here already (or maybe I read that wrong).

I'd be up for any that are South of Nottingham. 

I do have a question or 2 though. Would this be a standard 1500 GT style tourni? 
Could we organise several list. Such as a 1000pt list for game 1, a bigger game where you have 1000pts plus an extra 500pts reinforcments for game 2 and 3, then an extra 250 pts for a big 1750pt for game 4?
I think a one day event would be best, as I logistically anywhere but Warhammer World is going to be a load of work for the organisers? Who wil provide scenary and tables? Even if you can get 12 tables would you have enough stuff to make for interesting battles?


----------



## MajorChaos

*Yay!!!*

I hope there is a torny around so me and my gf can come watch then maybe pertisipate in one so SWEETTTTTT BALLLS!!!


----------



## Dagmire

Where is war hounds, its in essex right? I would love to come down and see what ist all about. i only have teh thursday night veterans night at GW and the games there are lacking i think, one game lasted 2 turns before we had to give teh table up.
When i am moved into my flat i will have a games room built up but i need people to play against  so warhound..... *starts mumberling about the woman not painting her army and how he had no friends*


----------



## stormcrow2099

I'd like to see a tourny but can't make it.....to much responsibility.


----------



## SpaNNerZ

Im all for one in Aus, I may only be young, but if anyone around would be willing to help around the rest of aus we could maybe arrange something.

peace out:victory:


----------



## bon_jovi

Yeah did one ever happen? Would be nice to arrange something. I live in nottingham too so would be happy to give it a go. Do all i can to help too.


----------



## magician847

i dont know about getting to nottingham, but im sure i can give it a go!

would definately go, if i had an army! 

lol

M


----------



## Concrete Hero

I live in North Wales. And I'd definitely come! I'd prefer it to be a two dayer but I'm easy (Its just a 3-4 hour journey so One day would be a bit inhibiting)

I could Harass Imm0rtal reaper into coming as well.

Just as a side note: I will get my ass _handed_ to me, but I'd go for the laughs.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Concrete Hero said:


> I live in North Wales. And I'd definitely come! I'd prefer it to be a two dayer but I'm easy (Its just a 3-4 hour journey so One day would be a bit inhibiting)
> 
> I could Harass Imm0rtal reaper into coming as well.
> 
> Just as a side note: I will get my ass _handed_ to me, but I'd go for the laughs.


If harass is another word for bribe

It sounds like a cool idea


----------



## Darkseer

Is any more happening with this?
Or is it dead in the water because no one wants to run this show? icknose:


----------



## Jezlad

I think the running thing is the problem tbh. If/when we do run a tourney I want it to be the mother of all tournaments - with some insane prizes.


----------



## Critta

I'm game for this  (Just noticed this thread!)

Essex sounds fine to me, just out of interest, where in Essex are you lot? Anywhere near Southend/Chelmsford/Basildon type area (used to live in South Woodham Ferrers when I was younger, would be interesting to see what the area is like now!)


----------



## Hudson

looks dead matey 

Jez if your out there just use your mighty power of delegation and appoint someone the official heresy tourny organiser get them to get a venue sorted. agree terms with our many traders (i'm sure they'd like to sponsor such an event and get their names out there)

and ding dang do heresy official tourny year 1 

edit sorry ust read posts above mine lol ignore my post


----------



## Jezlad

I'm in Wickford Critta. 

Lots of people in Laindon, Basildon, Southend and Hockley


----------



## Gore Hunter

i would'nt mind making my way down if it was a weekend
i'd donate some money and someone could go on ebay or GW and get a voucher or something? make it a prize


----------



## humakt

Essex? I could do that. Hell, If I can go to WHW, I can go to Essex. To be honest I wouldn't mind being a ref if you want.


----------



## Darkseer

Jezlad said:


> I think the running thing is the problem tbh. If/when we do run a tourney I want it to be the mother of all tournaments - with some insane prizes.


Well, there are 2 obvious venue choices then.
Either way, we're probably looking at £35 a head for a 2 day tournament with 6 games and simple trophy prizes.

Giving away INSANE PRIZES causes too much conflict and ramps up the cost for people attending.

In fact, to cut costs to participants, we could give away GW gift vouchers or something. I'm sure team FLAME ON have run out of mantlepeice space for all their trophies anyway. 

*Warhammerworld in Nottingham*
plenty of terrain and tables
food at GW thrown in (when booking the hall for the day)
cheap places to stay
Nottingham is good for a night out
limits numbers to 80 players (GW only let out half the hall)


*large venue in Essex* (got any recomendations?)
need to supply own terrain and tables
need to go buy food?
need to find suitable accomodation?
good night out?
unlimited numbers (providing we can supply tables and terrain)


----------



## Frank

I don't know much about organising a tournament, however, I believe for the first tourney it would be probably easier to have it held in nottingham just for the sole reason for arranging tables and scenery which would be provided. Plus it has the added bonus that everyone knows where it is.


----------



## Darkseer

I'm off skiing.
See you all in a week!


----------



## Darkseer

Apologies for my absence.
I am back after a week of solid harcore skiing, bar crawling and magret de canard scoffing. So let's pick this up where we left off.

Hands up who wants it in Nottingham at WHW and who wants it in Essex in whatever space we can get?


----------



## Frank

Nottingham WHW has my vote!


----------



## Darkseer

Yeah, I know that. But what about all the other Heretics?


----------



## Lash Machine

When I lived down south Essex would have been wonderful, but I now live in Edinburgh which would make Nottingham a general preference to me if I were to go. Nottingham is a bit more central for the whole country for people to get to, but I am surprised that games workshop would only hire out 40 tables for a non GW event.

Surely if the event is partly run through a CGN club it would give it more clout to get more tables. Even at GTs where there is about 130 to 140 players, a whole row and a half of tables are not used. It could be down to their insurance and staffing but I find that difficult to believe, especially as it would be money for almost nothing for them.


----------



## Darkseer

It's GW's policy to leave half the hall available for casual gamers to come in and play.


----------



## magician847

i think you should just ocme and play at my house 

jokes, i doubt you'd all fit 

anyways, i say WHW, even though I wont be able to get there as I can't drive/get driven/afford train 

M


----------



## Concrete Hero

I'd prefer it to be in WHW, but getting down to Essex isn't impossible. It will feel... bigger in WHW


----------



## Marneus Calgar

WHW gets my vote. Somwhere in Middle England lol


----------



## Darkseer

WHW it is!

In that case there will be 80 spaces available for playing on 40 tables.

And that's if this event is 40K only...and to be honest, Fantasy sucks, so let's go with Warhammer 40K!

Now do we want a fun campaign driven weekend or an all out tournament slog fest?
And do we want trophies and the usual junk, or simple awards and cheaper ticket prices for all?


----------



## Frank

I'd prefer and all out tournament with some trophies


----------



## Darkseer

What if the loss of trophies dropped the ticket prices by £5?


----------



## koppo

I'd go with cheaper tickets for a all out tournament. If prizes are going to push up the cost then I'd drop them.


----------



## humakt

WHW gets my vote. You have to have some trophies, thats the point isnt it? :grin:


----------



## Darkseer

WHW (tick)
Trophies (tick)
All Out Tournamet (tick)

Just need dates, ticket prices, 3 judges and to book the hall.

Mods, I'm happy to organise this shinzig. Can I be PM'd and given some support/approval/etc please?


----------



## squeek

Well if it is just 40k I am not interested personally, I haven't bothered with my Eldar in months. Though I may visit the other half of WHW on the same day to say hello.

Darkseer, if you want approval and so on the best thing to do would be to contact Jez asap, since I would imagine he will want to be in the loop.


----------



## humakt

As I said earlier, put me down for a judge/ref type person. I go to enough tournaments that I am happy to help out on the other side.


----------



## magician847

how many points would it be?

I mean, I have about 8K of imperial goodness, just needs to be built and painted 

M


----------



## Concrete Hero

Darkseer said:


> And that's if this event is 40K only...and to be honest, Fantasy sucks, so let's go with Warhammer 40K!


Bad idea. Definitely included Fantasy.


----------



## Frank

Depends on the original price of the tkt. However, I would prefer a trophy but wouldn't be too bothered if it were a certificate instead.


----------



## Lash Machine

I am a 40K player, but if you would get extra tables for fantasy then why not do both systems. Trophies do make it a bit unique but I like saving money. How about cheap trophies?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Adam if you are organising an event in WW it would be advisable to get straight onto the events team as there aint many dates left in 09 from what i gather.

Put it this way i have actually gotten next years BotC already booked in despite it been 18 months away!!!!!!!!

If you want to know anything else about running events etc let me know (apart from BotC i used to help organise 40k for one of the big Swedish tourney/conventions) also i'll pass on the details of the lady who manages all the WW outside events if you want.

Oh and it is very much worth taking a look at the other big 40k tourneys to make sure you don't clash and therefore can maximise the uptake of tickets.

Of the top of my head the big ones are:

March - 14th/15th - GT Final
March - 28th/29th - Carnage
April - 25th - Open War
May - 9th/10th - Club Challenge
June - some little event i organise
July - 11th/12th - Tactica
July - 25th/26th - Toy Soldier
August - 15th/16th Britcon

and obviously the GT heats.

In fact best place to look (and get listed) is the WPS site:- http://www.the-wps.com/index.php


----------



## Darkseer

Cheers Neil,

I was aware you have to book things a year in advance for WHW. Nearly ended up running something for FIREBASE with Simon Tull for this summer, but it fell through.

Had a chat to Jezlad who's gonna help me sort this out and promote it nearer the time.
It may be easier to book the big hall that the Essex Warhounds use in Hockley and do something a little bit different. If numbers are good, then we can take it up to WHW another year.

NOTE: just noticed that Carnage and Salute clash on the calendar.


----------



## torgoch

There's the GCN event at Warhammer World in July as well, plus campaign weekends. Really I think Warhammer World is spoiled for events nowadays.

East Anglia lacks events. We do 40k tournaments in Norwich now, but I'm not aware of anything in Ipswich or Cambridge. I would travel for a 1 dayer in Colchester, but not 2, and not to play on 4 by 4 tables.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

torgoch said:


> There's the GCN event at Warhammer World in July


 


skcuzzlebumm said:


> July - 11th/12th - Tactica


 
9 games, 1k, "all 9 missions"


----------



## torgoch

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> 9 games, 1k, "all 9 missions"


i am fail.


----------



## Lash Machine

What about possibbly doing something similar to the 40K radio world wide war with smaller gatherings but located all around the world with every one playing the same games and oints limits with all the results collated to give an over all champion from all over the world. This is a world wide forum after all and it should be easier to run alot of smaller tournaments than one large one.


----------



## Darkseer

Before any plans for global domination are developed, let's remember that I actually have a life that I'd like to retain (learnt my lesson running FIREBASE magazine thanks very much) and only want to run 1 tournament.

Possibly 1 tournament a year, if that 1 tournament, which is yet to be run, is run successfully.

Right now due to WHW being booked up for the next millenia with regular events, will probably take place at the Essex Warhounds hall in Hockley.
They have plenty of scenery, many of their members have plenty of scenery, I have plenty of scenery and my friends have plenty of scenery.
So that's scenery covered.

Still waiting on Jez to find out how much the halls costs (WAKE UP JEZ!!!)
The bonus of having it in Essex is a shorter drive for me, practically guaranteed ticket sales, cheaper tickets!, easy arrangement, a spacious venue with plenty of parking (down that street) and plenty of places to go get food.

Evening activities and accomodation still need to be worked out.


----------



## Darkseer

No objections? Awesome!

South End/Hockley is the place
South End is awesome for a night out
there's plenty of places to stay and I'm sure I can arrange some evening meals for us all.

I'm going to the Essex Warhounds club next Sunday. Will chat to the club runners then, assess how many tables we can get set up, how many people we can cram in and work it all out.

*Jezlad - answer my bloody PM!*


----------



## Jezlad

Sorry, I'll have to give plums a ring.

I haven't been to the club in over a year so I'm not sure.

I can put people up at mine I reckon. 

Spare room, sofas etc. I think I can accomodate around 5 if anyone wants to save some cash for drink.


----------



## Chocobuncle

wait does that mean theres a touny here in us or uk


----------



## Darkseer

It's not gonna be at Warhammer World.
It's a bitch to book and limits us in all kinds of ways.
Plus, it's cheaper to have it in Hockley, Essex (near Southend), there's plenty of accomodation in the surrounding areas and it's likely to cost about £5-£10 a head instead of £35 per person!

Jez, why not get Jigplums to PM me about it?


----------



## BostonConsulting

Any hope of a US tournament for us? I would go to England for the tourney if Trans-Atlantic airfare wasn't a crime. =(

Here's to Easy Jet! oh wait they don't operate from US <-> UK doh. =(


----------



## Chaosftw

The thing is everyone can vote but how many of these people will actually show up? I mean I would be willing to travel but I think we should do it in the states or Canada. Its cheaper for Euros to come here then us go there.

Chaosftw


----------



## BostonConsulting

I'd recommend the Baltimore-Washington area. Games Day is held in Baltimore and alot of people show up. I'm in Washington and I know 40k is decently popular here.


----------



## Darkseer

Chaosftw said:


> The thing is everyone can vote but how many of these people will actually show up?


Exactly. Which is why I'd rather run it at a club with an ample supply of members than take a gamble.

If someone wants to organise a US one, that's cool.
But I'm organising the UK one...providing Jez or Jigpums actually answer my PMs
:aggressive:


----------



## jigplums

darkseer i don't believe ive had a pm from ya? maybe try sending again


----------



## Darkseer

PM sent
Was talking to just Jez before.


----------



## Lash Machine

Darkseer said:


> Exactly. Which is why I'd rather run it at a club with an ample supply of members than take a gamble.
> 
> If someone wants to organise a US one, that's cool.
> But I'm organising the UK one...providing Jez or Jigpums actually answer my PMs
> :aggressive:


If someone is willing to run a US one, I would be willing to organise a Scottish tournament. Essex is a wee bit far for alot of us north of the border. If we could agree similar formats then we could email the results to one person to produce an overall result covering as many regions as possible.


----------



## Triangulum

I would be willing to help organize one in the Chicagoland area...


----------



## Darkseer

Lash Machine said:


> If we could agree similar formats then we could email the results to one person to produce an overall result covering as many regions as possible.


:shok: complications!
Enough with the worldwide madness.


----------



## Lash Machine

Darkseer said:


> :shok: complications!
> Enough with the worldwide madness.


Okay, fair enough, but would you object if some of us Scottish members ran a Hesey Online Scotland Tournament about the same time of year as the main one?


----------



## bon_jovi

So is the essex one definatly on? If so if anyone could let me know where and when i'll do me best to be there!


----------



## Darkseer

Yes it's gonna be on.
Yes, a seperate Scotland tourney is cool with me.


----------



## Jezlad

Sorry guys, I'm going to have to put a block on a Scotland tournament. There aren't going to be any competitions without Heresy staff present, if you want to get together for an unofficial meet up that's fine by us, but we aren't going to back a tournament without an official forum staff representative present.


----------



## Lash Machine

Are there any forum staff North of the border or elsewhere?


----------



## Darkseer

It's Essex based. So I highly doubt it.


----------



## Darkseer

I can report that the tournament will not be taking part at the Hockley Hall. In truth, the whole thing is a bit of a logistical nightmare. Now that I know the hall costs and can only cram about 10 tables in, it's quite a gamble for anyone willing to run this thing. In fact, when you add it all up, Warhammer World doesn't seem so expensive.

The downside with Warhammer World is that it must be booked 18 months in advance, or even longer due to high demand.

I don't think this Annaul Heresy Tournament is going to happen.
It's far easier for Heresy folk to go and attend the tournaments put on by other clubs and societies -they have the time and facilities to deal with the logistics.


----------



## humakt

I dont think that it wont happen, but it may be that heresy will need to organise this with a sponsor who was willing to fund some of the up front cost. They would have to be prepared to take a hit on it if not enough people attended, although with the user base we have this is likly to be last minute drop outs.


----------



## Lash Machine

It's why clubs generally run two tournaments a year of any gaming system to recoup a possible loss made at one of the tournaments. The clubs don't run tournaments for a profit as such but any excess cash goes on new terrain and running the next years tournament etc. My old gaming club down south runs two 40K tournaments a year for 50 to 60 people over two days and donates the 'profit' to charity from one of the events while useing the money from the other for new terrain and other events.

Although it is easier for clubs as they should have some money knocking around in the first place and if the event makes a small loss it's not the end of the world as they are non profit making organisations and the idea is to have a day or two of playing your favourite game.

Hiring Warhammer world would make life easy in many ways, but I would guess they would need a sizable deposit and without any club backing to cover ourselves if we did not break even, it could be a lot of money for a small group of individuals to cover. The other problem is would people actually go to Warhammer World. If I did not qualify for the GT finals I probably would but otherwise it would be very difficult to justify the cost to my wife for travelling and staying a third time. I'm also flying down to Tolworth at the end of May for a Tournament so the rest of the year is definitely in short travelling distance for me. I'm probably not alone on that one.

I did propose running a Scottish tournament, which I would have done in conjunction with my club or one of the other clubs, but it would be meaningless without other Hersy tournaments or a main one. And if I had to stump up a large amount of cash I would have to think about it very seriously.

There is a gap in the summer where there is no tournaments which we could fill and there are individuals willing to try and organise it from the online comunity but you would have to go cap in hand to a gaming club and get their help to co organise it.

The 40K radio event worked that way. Gaming clubs put on an event running the same one day tournament pack then compilied all the results from those taking part a week later. I found it surprising that only 128 people took part world wide which I am sure we could match or better if we decided to go along that route.


----------



## humakt

I think the trouble with summer tournaments are two fold. Firstly its the summer, and gettign a weekend when some of you prospective participants are not on holiday would be tricky, and secondly unless you have a really well air conditioned location it going to be a bit hot and sweaty in a games hall. 

But some good points raised there Lash.


----------



## Lash Machine

It gets hot and sweaty anyway, whats wrong with a splash more?

It would be like fighting on the surface of Mercury. Could even theme all the tables to represent it.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

FYI Warhammer World do not require a deposit for using their boards for events.

As has being mentioned before if you are serious about running anything at WW then you need to get in touch with Andy Joyce and GW Head Office to get things going.

Remember it is a VERY popular place for events so expect to have to book well in advance.


----------



## Kharn the betrayer1

there are other places located not far from nottingham that could maybe accomadate a reasonable tournament. the gaming club i attend in derby uses a pub so its a bonus straight off and they hold a regular wfb tournaments already. they can fit i think around 20 tables in. if this is of interest let me know and i will talk to the guy who runs our club about pricing etc.


----------



## Whizzwang

I'll just throw out. Pubs are a bad choice of venue because they prevent the younger players taking part.


----------



## Kharn the betrayer1

children are welcome to attend i take my son to the club.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

i voted to go to another location..as im in Canada but if one was run here i would definatly participate


----------



## edd_thereaper

i know it has already been said that ww needs booking ages in advance but seriously, book it for next year so there will be plenty of time for organizing and sorting things out(aranging transport, accomedation ect.ect.) and it would give evrybody more time to find out about it and put the date/dates on their calender and buy tickets. it had also been said that nottingham has been spoiled for choice with events but this would be a heresy online event, not something that anyone can turn up to so book now for next year or maybe even the year after and work on it from there


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

gah, date-reading fail. I need to not post on forums at 3am after spending all night doing homework


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth

have you considered using a Virtual Tabletop to actually play online? it would take some doing, but it is very possible to have a UK player playing against a US player this way.


----------



## lillianbuffridge

have you considered using a Virtual Tabletop to actually play online? 

Whats a virtual tabletop also what about having them all over the uk then the winners from each one gets together to have like a massive semi finals and what not also id be down for it


----------



## 8th cadian commissar

I would travel the globe to go to one.
but to ensure that everyone gets a fair go... why not change the contruy every year?
after all that would the men and women of the mother land get their action
the u.s boyz get their fix
and my 8th cadian get to fight on home ground


----------



## Jezlad

I was thinking about this yesterday and wondered if running a US style tournament here in the UK would be an option?

I think trying to blend the two countries torunament scenes could be a winner.


----------



## brother snarf

i would be totaly in favor of a tourny in the states thus i vote in favor


----------



## ROT

Jezlad said:


> I was thinking about this yesterday and wondered if running a US style tournament here in the UK would be an option?
> 
> I think trying to blend the two countries torunament scenes could be a winner.


 PAAAAARTY AT JEZ'.

I'd maybe turn up, bring my World Eaters, see how they match up. :laugh:

I'd like to see it happen, even so I could just read about it, see the pictures - would bring a great sense of competition to Heresy.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

we don't nearly have enough shit going on in the states. a Forum-crafted tourney would be a good addition.

CP


----------



## gingerfeller

This thred has been going on for quite some time, has any seriously looked in to really doing it? Essex does look like the best place to do it, as a fair few people come from that neck of the woods.


----------



## ShadowsandDust

UK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrinCalhar

I would love a chance to have a huge tourney/party/do stuff in the states but I would probably never have enough money to do it. Either way I would love to see some pictures of any tourney Heresy would do.


----------



## Stopdrop&roll

Id be up for attending something like this (not played in a tourny in years but hay ^_^) 
Essex is do able aslong as theres a month or two notice ahead of time i should be able to drag afew people down from the local shop aswell.


----------



## Dawnstar

Personally, I think having one in New Zealand would be fairly awesome. Spend the weekend hanging with the Heresy guys jamming some 40k


----------



## linhely

I'd just like to know what sort of interest there would be in an annual Heresy Online 40K tournament. It could definitely be hosted at the Warhounds club in Essex and possibly at Warhammer World in Nottingham.:laugh:
office 2007

office 2007


----------



## Groedius

linhely said:


> I'd just like to know what sort of interest there would be in an annual Heresy Online 40K tournament. It could definitely be hosted at the Warhounds club in Essex and possibly at Warhammer World in Nottingham.:laugh:
> office 2007
> 
> office 2007


An annual tournament with the guys on here could be fun and maybe even something on the forums for the winner ? Some people said about American style tournament here sounds interesting although ive not really looked into them lol.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Would be definitely up for this. So long as a little montsh notice was given. You name the price and I shall be there!


----------



## Haskanael

would be awesome somewhere in central europe ? XD or if done correctly the members of HO could organise in their own region.


----------



## jaysen

Yes, I've seen a few tournaments done at multiple locations. Basically, you have an organizer at each site, use the same tournament rule sets, try to have them on the same weekend, etc... Then, post lots of pics, battle reports, showcase for painting contest, etc... I'd love to see some of the people and armies from this board IRL. I know this thread is 4 years old. Has there been any tournaments? Where they successfull?


----------



## falcoso

I think if it were at warhammer world then it would be easier for people to get to, cus it is more central. (sorry, maybe you could bring the essex girls up with you)


----------

